# Way to Make Egg White Hair Conditioner



## OKCATHY1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Make a hair conditioning treatment at home with everyday ingredients from your kitchen. Not only can this save money on expensive products purchased at the store, it can also enrich your hair with natural ingredients found in these things. Use the tips below to make an egg white hair conditioner that leaves your hair fresh, clean and shiny.

1.Bring one cup of water to a boil in a small saucepan. Add twenty grams of rosemary and boil for 3 minutes only, covering the pan with a lid.

2.Pour the mixture into a small bowl through a strainer to separate the rosemary from the water. Discard the rosemary.

3.Mix in the whites of 2 eggs. Stir well until they are completely dissolved.

4.Wash hair with a gentle shampoo. Rinse completely, and squeeze excess water from hair.

5.Pour half the mixture on top of your head, being careful not to get any on the face. Use your hands to apply the rest of it on the bottom of the hair.

6.Wrap your hair in a towel and relax while letting the egg white conditioning mixture penetrate for about 30 minutes.

7.Rinse your hair completely with lukewarm water. Using water that is too hot can cook the eggs in your hair, which would then require another washing and can also damage the hair. For extra shine, give the rinsed hair a quick rinse of cold water. Avoid blow-drying hair or using too many styling products which can also strip hair of its natural shine.


----------



## llehsal (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  I'm assuming you need to let the water with the water cool before you put the egg?  Wont that 'cook' the eggs somewhat?  Can this work for all hair types?


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 12, 2011)

My understanding is that protein and amino acids will not stick to hair or be absorbed by hair.

They would just be rinsed away without any benefit to the hair.

So I'm not sure how this recipe would be beneficial.


----------



## spauno (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this information.This is really helpful.


----------

